# Best Camera Apk Fire Bionic



## pharmnatr (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody have thoughts on which camera apk works best for the bionic. Am I better off with stock, droid x or atrix apk's.
Thanks in advance
Al

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

pharmnatr said:


> Anybody have thoughts on which camera apk works best for the bionic. Am I better off with stock, droid x or atrix apk's.
> Thanks in advance
> Al
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Im also interested

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

5.7.893 works really good so does camera zoom fx from the market. it has alot of featurers and add ons.


----------

